
Ask HN: How to Fire a Cofounder - byefelicia
Hi everyone,<p>1-We&#x27;re a small startup of two. 
2-My cofounder decided she doesn&#x27;t want to keep working at our company
3-We have a 4 year vesting and 1 year cliff (about 4 months left)
4-We own both 40% each.
5-She is asking for 10% of the company to leave, meanwhile she is not working at all.<p>Is there any way to deal with this, or is there anyone who&#x27;ve been in a similar position?<p>Thanks!
======
aurizon
Is she getting paid? Was she paid in the past? Is the company profitable?

Why should she, who is leaving, get paid in more equity?

Can you raise equity $$ from the remaining shareholders, asking her as well.
If she fails to subscribe for more shares = diluted down.

You can not afford a non-productive slug on the wall in control of 50% =
ability to stall progress.

~~~
byefelicia
Nobody is getting paid.

~~~
aurizon
does the company have any hope of success? Sales? Profits? How much money did
each one put in? How much cash remains?

In any departure, the company has buy her shares for their cash value. She can
not demand free equity to make her up to 50%. You can sell her equity to reach
50%, but in small startups, you need working partners, not drones who own 50%
and wait for success so they can cash in.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
That's what "owning the methods of production" gets you.

~~~
byefelicia
I just don't understand what's the reason behind vesting if there is nothing I
can do about this :/

